# Dog has sniffles - should I be worried?



## A1fie (1 July 2009)

Hi

My dog who is 11yrs has had a 'cold' for the last few days.  Only symptons are that he is really sniffly and snotty.  He is not lethargic, nor off his food (ha, as if!!) and I can't see any other symptons.

He is up to date with his vacinations as well.

I phoned the vet this morning to see if I should bring him.  His view was wait for 10-14 days and if it hasn't cleared up then to bring him in.  

I'm just a little bit worried as he has never had anything like this ever before - indeed I didn't even know that dogs could get colds!  I was happy to bring him to the vets if he needed antibiotics or other meds but just didn't want to waste money if vet would say 'yeah he has a cold' and do nothing.  

Has anyone's dog had a cold?  Should I take to vet to make sure?  Possibility it could be a sign of something more serious?  

Thanks


----------



## CAYLA (1 July 2009)

There could be a few reasons why, but for now don't worry and as your vet suggests keep an eye on him for the next week, i.e if he goes off his food, seems depressed or his behaviour changes in any way, take him to get checked out and obs if the snotting and sneezing persists over the next week.


----------



## A1fie (1 July 2009)

Thanks Cala.  I very nearly addressed this post directly to you being the font of all knowledge!!  

I've just never seen him have a cold in all the 11 years I've had him and started panicking about all manner of horrible diseases like distemper, rabies etc!!!!  

Dramatic?  Moi?  

Thanks again


----------



## CAYLA (1 July 2009)

What are u like 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 I think u can definately rule those 2 out 
	
	
		
		
	


	








Has he had his heart checked recently?


----------



## CAYLA (1 July 2009)

Ignore my last question, I could have sworn u said "Coughing"  as well as snotting and sniffling.
Still there would be a broad range of conditions it could be and there is no point in worrying yourself silly jsut now, inc an allergy, so your vet may want to give it a little time to clear up on it's own before u go in for poss tests and things.


----------



## A1fie (1 July 2009)

You are a star - thank you so much.  I feel like dosing him up on beechams


----------

